# FN PAIR-A_DICE Wins Sword Fight!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We got our first sword this week south of Destin and it was a good one. What a blast. We had a great time and the swordfish bite was definitely hot this week. Also got some other fish. I put a full report and lots of additional pics up on my blog: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/ Weather has been too good to do how to blogs, but as soon as I have a week I can't fish I'll get some more how to up there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nicely done. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!! I'll have ta leave you outta my foot thread since it'd be hard to take a pic of that un w/ out feet in the pic!!! Congrats ya'll!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you keep & eat swordfish? I've never caught one. I just read about the heavy metal in them (mercury) & was curios if people ate them.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking sword thks for sharing


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

It was a great trip. Thank you again :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> Do you keep & eat swordfish? I've never caught one. I just read about the heavy metal in them (mercury) & was curios if people ate them.


Yes


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

rauber said:


> It was a great trip. Thank you again :thumbsup:


Ferdi, my thanks to you. Really a fun trip


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very Cool...would love to do it sometime....


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you get your shot. You only live once.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Core that fish!! Taste improves 100%!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the sword guys, nice work and thanks for the report, just wish work did not get in the way !!!

Downtime, Please explain what you are referring to when mentioning core, thanks...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Go ahead and get pics, measurements, etc. Soon as you are done, cut the head off at the gills. Remove the fins and gut the fish. Scrape and pull the black nerve line along the spine out. Use an abrasive pad and scrub the skin and rinse well. Place belly up in fish box/bag/etc and pack with ice.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for infos downtime, makes perfect sense and will take it on board :thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You won't be sorry!


----------

